# Lil Acorn game camera's



## k9chess2

I am an authorized dealer for the oldboysoutdoor Lil Acorn game camera. It has a 2 year manufactor warranty, I stand behind them 100%. The #5210 A retails for $239.95 and is a 12 mega pixel and the #5210 retails for $219.95 and has a 5 mega pixel. These cameras are new to the U.S market and are building a very good reputation. 

Cam Lock Boxes for any game cam, contact me for a price for you specific needs.

Rattlebox $24.99

A full line of golf cart parts & acc

Be sure to mention that you are a PFF member and recieve a 10% discount.

James Chessher
850-902-3829
www.panhandlegolfcarts.com


----------

